# The use of Because



## mikasa_90

I'm just thinking how is the use of ''becouse''

For example for question is '' de ce ?'' and for answer ''pentru''

But for the ''complemento di causa'' in italian, for ex:

Ho fatto questo perchè mi andava
I did it becouse I wanted
Am facut asta pentru ......

I use ever ''pentru'' or something like that?

Can you explain me the use of it?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> I'm just thinking how is the use of ''becouse'' -> _bec*a*use_
> 
> For example for question is '' de ce ?'' and for answer ''pentru''


 
Per quanto ne so, nel romeno esistono queste alternative:

*Why*? _"Perché?":_
_De ce? Pentru ce?_

*Because*... _"Perché...":_
_Pentru că_, _deoarece_, _fiindcă_, _căci... _[< tutt'e tre sono congiunzioni, tranne "_Pentru că_", che è una locuzione congiuntiva]



> Ho fatto questo perch*é* mi andava
> I did it bec*a*use I wanted
> Am facut asta pentru ......


Tentativa mea:
_Am făcut aceasta/asta pentru că l-am dorit_.


----------



## marian1954

Be attentive at your English! you have the tendency to make repeatedly mistakes. For example you said somwhere "can you help me _for _this? _(correct is=can you help me with this?);
_Or in other part:_I went with mum to do shopping in the shop_ You simply must say _I went with my mum in town (city) for shopping_. _To do shopping _means _fare acquisto. I did some shopping today, I don't like so much shopping, etc
_As for Romanian, _because _means _fiindca, pentru ca._
to ask a question you use  _de ce, pentru ce...
_Nota bene:_ because _is not used as a question in English; rather _why._

I'm just thinking how is the use of ''becouse''

For example for question is '' de ce ?'' and for answer ''pentru''

But for the ''complemento di causa'' in italian, for ex:

Ho fatto questo perchè mi andava
I did it becouse _(because) _I wanted
Am facut asta pentru ...... _Am facut asta pentru ca am vrut sau am facut asta pentru ca asa am vrut__..._

I use ever ''pentru'' or something like that?

Can you explain me the use of it?


----------



## viuchi

Hi there. Indeed, *why* is *de ce?* (*pentru ce?* seems not so common and more archaic to me) and *because* is *pentru că/ fiindcă *(*deoarece* and *întrucât *are formal or administrative language).
As for _I did this because I wanted._, it would be _Am făcut asta pentru că am vrut. _(or _pentru că am vrut-o_(not _l-am vrut_), but it sounds pretty recherché).


----------

